# GREAT PUMPKIN CHARLIE BROWN airing this year?



## davidjaffe (Jun 28, 2004)

Hey yall!

I know 'IT'S THE GREAT PUMPKIN, CHARLIE BROWN' is out on DVD and all but I was wondering if it would be airing this year as well. I wanna TIVO it and show my kid (she's 2 and starting to get into the holiday) but if it's not going to be on the air, I'll just run out and get the DVD.

Any info would be appreciated.

Thanks! And have a great holiday!!! 1 WEEK LEFT!!! :jol: :jol: :jol: 

David


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Tonight on ABC - 8 E/P
7 C/M

Enjoy!


----------

